# Anubias Fungus



## Betta2016 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I got my first betta back in October and 'Jasper' started making bubble nests!

Over the winter, his 3.5 gallon filtered tank was in a warmer room and at about 74 degrees. And now with the nicer weather it's at about 80-ish

I do have a few concerns though; my two free-floating anubias from petco developed a brown lumpy fungus at the base of a few leaves. (See pic with red circle)
I trimmed one last week, spritzed it with H2O2 and replaced it in the tank. I just noticed today though that it has a white bubble fungus on the trimmed stems. I do have the second plant in quarantine, but it doesn't seem to be doing well.

Do you think I should keep the plants, or switch to silk? 

Because of this new fungus issue, would it be a good idea to 'deep clean' the tank? I always do a 50% water change weekly and use seachem prime. (I do sometimes forget to re-dose between water changes though)

(I do have a pothos clipping which I've been growing separately in water, has anybody used that in their tank?)

Thanks in advance!

Here's some pics!
(Note: He hung out by the filter awhile back which I think curled his fins a little)


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Can you attach clearer pictures of the brown lumpy stuff? 

Yes, I have used pothos in tanks. I've put it both in filters and straight in the tank.


----------



## Betta2016 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Sabrinah,

Sure! I couldn't get a clear picture, but I found this one online and it looks exactly like the fungus on my anubias. 
Here's the link and I've attached the picture below:
Anubias fungus? - The Planted Tank Forum

Also, I noticed that the white bubble fungus was specifically on the leaf stems I trimmed which were dying back so after I removed them, that first anubias seems better.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Ah that picture is much more helpful! I've seen that primarily referred to as a "rash." Rhizome rot generally occurs soon after the rash appears, so it's best to cut off all affected leaves asap to try and keep rot from setting in. Keep an eye on the rhizome as well. Cut off any brown or soft spots that show up.

I've never bought an anubias from Petco or PetSmart that didn't completely rot away. If you can, I highly recommend getting future plants from a fish store, or purchasing online. Ebay has some amazing deals on plants with cheap shipping. Just beware of the ones shipping from across the world!


----------



## Betta2016 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yep, I checked the anubias I have in quarantine and it already had some stem rot setting in. You're right, it's definitely rash. 
My gosh that stuff moves fast! I trimmed it all off and I'll see how it goes. The second bigger anubias in the tank looks ok, but I'll keep an eye on it too.
Also, I read that rash can release spores, is that something that can affect a new plant? Or would they die off if I kept the water clean?

Thanks for all your help!


----------

